# Finally got laid!



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

New carpet in living room.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Is it a shag pile?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

SilentWitness said:


> Is it a shag pile?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Does the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

You get rug BURN ??


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

While you were munching the carpet ??


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Was it dirty? Filthy. Disgusting? :b


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

How do I enlarge...

... images?


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Steve300 said:


>


I think we have hipster carpet here, carpet with a tile pattern.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:time page loading....


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Um. Looks more like tiling than a carpet to me 

(unless what I'm seeing is, in fact, not sensor noise but the actual carpet texture)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Steve300 said:


>


That pattern is SASsy :lol.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

It is quite robust. I chose it because I am messy and spill things a lot.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Carpet TILES.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks like it was a pretty square lay...ba-dum-ba!


----------



## ShiftingArrow (May 19, 2013)

Minkiro said:


>


Win


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you for bringing some humour to this place!


----------

